# Kaldi home roaster



## Topher

Sorry it has been such a long time since my last post...the professional roasters section never opened...anyhooo...I have a new toy! I just bought a Kaldi home roaster. I needed a sample roaster and didn't feel like paying $5,000 for one. I found this bad boy out of Korea.









I have to say that I love this little roaster. I under US $ 800 for the whole kit...and yes the last picture is me roasting in beautiful South Florida weather! Has anyone else grabbed one of these or seen one? I tried researching them before buying it and found NOTHING...glad I took the chance! Thoughts?


----------



## Mouse

I saw a video a while ago and it looks like a lovely piece of kit - I think they do a hand cranked version as well.

i like the fact that it's basically a miniature commercial/pro style roaster. How are the roasts in comparison to using your pro kit?


----------



## ronsil

Seen these before but without being able to have a 'hands on' go, I've tended to ignore them.

What's the capacity & is there any control to simplify repeats?.


----------



## froggystyle

Ahh yes this was mentioned a while ago on here...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18290-Simple-coffee-roaster-(Korean)

Does it take one of those camping style gas bottles?

I echo Rons question, can you control it to the point of repeating a profile?


----------



## Mouse

Hopefully this thread ends up on a more positive note than the one linked.

It'll be good to get some opinion from an experienced commercial roaster that owns one, rather than it being dismissed out of hand with no actual first hand experience.


----------



## froggystyle

Actually, did it come with a gas burner or is that your own?


----------



## froggystyle

Mouse said:


> Hopefully this thread ends up on a more positive note than the one linked.
> 
> It'll be good to get some opinion from an experienced commercial roaster that owns one, rather than it being dismissed out of hand with no actual first hand experience.


Im sure DaveC will come along and tell us how crap it is.

I like the look of it, just not sure about the price.


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> Im sure DaveC will come along and tell us how crap it is.
> 
> I like the look of it, just not sure about the price.


Not at all, guys, I think people should order one....will be very interested in hearing how people get with them. It would be great to keep this thread updated with the progress of said roasters in the UK.


----------



## froggystyle

Whip round and group purchase one, we can all play then.


----------



## Topher

I read on this forum someone thought it was a joke. I have used many Jabez burns, San Franciscan and Diedrich sample roasters...each one in the thousands of dollars. I bought this whole set up for under $800. I roasted 6 batches in a row yesterday. I bought this for sampling but for S&G's I tried doing different roast profiles. I did a French roast, a fully city + and a city roast. I did 2 batches of each. The only control you have is with the gas. I was able to roast them consistently. You can set the roasts side by side and not tell that they were roasted separately. The one down fall is you do not have a cooling bin and the shell of the roaster gets hot. I built a cooling bin that cools the coffee in seconds.









I cant imagine using the manual crank one. I am sure I will get gruff for my next statement. I pulled off 15+ minute batches on these coffees. I know there are loads of new roasters that are kicking out 9 minute batches on 12 kilos...personally I do not feel the coffee develops that quickly..it ends up grassy. Laugh if you will but this thing is great not only for the price but on how I was able to be consistent on such a basic machine.


----------



## froggystyle

Nice follow up Topher, thanks!

What is the max weight for beans?

As i have mentioned, i would consider one for home if it was a little cheaper, i feel over £300 is a bit to much when you can pick up the gene for a little more, although i am very tempted....

Is that cooling drum a drum with a basket on top, then a hoover pulling air though?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Nice follow up Topher, thanks!
> 
> What is the max weight for beans?
> 
> As i have mentioned, i would consider one for home if it was a little cheaper, i feel over £300 is a bit to much when you can pick up the gene for a little more, although i am very tempted....
> 
> Is that cooling drum a drum with a basket on top, then a hoover pulling air though?


Replace the mc2 before you do that ......


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Replace the mc2 before you do that ......


That is a very good point...


----------



## DavecUK

Below is exactly what I posted



> froggystyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> About £280 with parts, wonder if you would get stung with any taxes?
> 
> Looks an interesting machine, not sure i would pay out that much though for it.
> 
> The one thing i find funny is the temp probe is on the chaff collector, why cant they insert it into the side of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> This roaster would be a definite, avoid recommendation, from me.....you would do far better with a Gene.
Click to expand...

The comment is based on the fact that after import duties, the Gene is going to work cheaper and is far more suitable for the home environment in the UK. This roaster would be difficult to use in our 3 months a year without cold wind and rain environment....however, I would still love to see how people get on with them.


----------



## Topher

I roasted the six batches in my in my office..kicked off a bit of smoke. When I do it at home I either do it outside or under my stoves hood. When under the hood no issue with smoke in the house. The chaff is not an issue. I learned a trick using a Jabez burns for years. When the coffee gets to cinnamon you can dip your trier in at an angle and the chaff slowly fills up on the trier. Dump it once its full and repeat..after a while all the chaff is gone. On the Kaldi a bit of chaff does fall out but lands on the "chaff collector" When I say a bit I mean mabye 5 pieces. It is more labor intensive than the Gene cafe...but I have more control over my roast. Never thought of the import tax...lol. I bought mine on Amazon.com and they told me it would be 90 days for delivery...got it in a week. Didn't pay taxes on importing. I will try and attach a longer vidoe later..here is a short one of my first batch. I look a bit sketchy since I wasn't used to it...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152682924354435


----------



## DavecUK

Topher said:


> It is more labor intensive than the Gene cafe...but I have more control over my roast. Never thought of the import tax...lol. I bought mine on Amazon.com and they told me it would be 90 days for delivery...got it in a week. Didn't pay taxes on importing. I will try and attach a longer vidoe later..here is a short one of my first batch. I look a bit sketchy since I wasn't used to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152682924354435


Topher, we have 20% VAT, plus import duty on top of that. Also the Gene when modified (which you can't do so easily in the USA), is a pretty great roaster with a huge amount of control.


----------



## froggystyle

Gotta love the VAT man...

I guess you could fit some ducting to the exhaust and vent out the window, just like some of us do with the gene!


----------

